# Pipefitting exam!! Help!!



## BakerGang (Feb 27, 2008)

Hi my name is Steve and I am going to be coming to Canada shortly to take the Alberta Pipefitting entrance exam. Has anyone done this? grateful for any feedback or links for revision for this.

Hopefully when (if) I pass I will be moving over to Canada on a work permit with my wife and three children to Calgary area.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## CanadianGal (Dec 7, 2007)

My hubby is doing it now in Ontario (changing fields). Very lucrative career. He is going through Union Hall 527 in Waterloo. They are looking for guys all the time too-and one long term project is paying $70 per hour-I believe its near Ajax. Unbelievable!
I don't know if Alberta is different then the Union Hall which has high standards, but I'll ask him... I know these guys after having union hall probationary period done(3 or 6 months depending on the Hall) can work anywhere in Canada (journeymen)...so some do go to Alberta. They are rubber stamped.
He says Alberta should have a site or union describing what you need to do(or ask).
OK He told me for the Waterloo union hall test you need to do one 6G all position(45 degree angle) 60-10(rod) Root, 70-18 Fill and Cap that passes xray/destruction tests. Then you have to do one stainless steel Tig 6G tig root Fill and Cap.
In Hamilton at the union hall you have to do one vertical and horizontal. So Waterloo's all position is considered tougher. He sent in a resume and was invited for a practice day and then invited for a test day right after. If you pass you can immediately get working-tell them areas you are willing to work in their region- and free training/practice is provided at the hall. Also you get full benefits right away. Pay is $38.50 to start and in time pay can go up to $50. Then you have these projects that pay more...
I have no idea if that helps but thats what expected here and then guys can go nationwide after probation is done. I hope that makes some sense? Good luck!


----------



## davo521 (Apr 26, 2008)

*Pipefitters test*



BakerGang said:


> Hi my name is Steve and I am going to be coming to Canada shortly to take the Alberta Pipefitting entrance exam. Has anyone done this? grateful for any feedback or links for revision for this.
> 
> Hopefully when (if) I pass I will be moving over to Canada on a work permit with my wife and three children to Calgary area.
> 
> ...


Hi Steve,
I am also about to go to Canada in July to work as a Pipefitter and I was also interested in the Pipefitters test. Did you end up getting any info?.
Thanks
Dave


----------

